# Free, can you beat it?



## downstatesmoker (Oct 27, 2009)

A good friend of mine who lives down the block had a fruit bearing pear tree which was dropping pears all over his yard.  That brought out the yellow jackets in droves, not to mention the squirrels which can just be annoying.  

After owning the house a couple of years and going through this a couple of seasons he decided to have it taken down.  Knowing that I smoke food he had the guy who took it down save the wood for me. 

I've now got a full tree to split (I'd say about 1/2 a face cord of pear wood).

Anyone ever use pear wood?  Can you use it as a base wood for a stick burn like an SnP like you would Oak or should it just be an accent wood for flavor?

Obviously I have some time while it cures to figure out what I am going to do but just thought I would throw it out there and see what everyone here has done.

Thank you in advanced for what I am sure is going to be great answers!

Best,
Chris


----------



## cman95 (Oct 27, 2009)

I would not use it as a base wood. Just use it for smoke and flavor. I have never used pear myself but figure it would be like apple, a rather subtle taste. Good deal on your find.


----------



## bassman (Oct 27, 2009)

Use it as your flavor wood as you would peach or apple.  It's a nice, mild smoke.


----------



## evo 9 guy (Oct 27, 2009)

Have got to love free smoking wood. I happened to go to an apple orchard over the weekend and started talking to the owner. Ended coming home with about 60 lbs of free apple wood that was cut about 8 months ago. Should be just good enough for the turkey for thanksgiving.


----------



## richp692 (Oct 27, 2009)

I did the same thing with an orchard around the block from me. He gives me a few logs when the trims each spring.


----------



## pineywoods (Oct 27, 2009)

Congrats nice haul and sure can't beat the price!!


----------



## downstatesmoker (Oct 27, 2009)

Never can beat free wood


----------



## phreak (Oct 27, 2009)

If you can cut some if into planks it is great for grilling salmon like you would with a cedar plank.


----------



## mballi3011 (Oct 27, 2009)

I would for sure use it as your flavor wood I use alot of fruit woods and it so niceand for the money I wouldn't just burnit up in smoke.


----------



## downstatesmoker (Oct 27, 2009)

wood around here is pretty expensive (225 for a 1/2 cord of oak).  I would love to use Oak as a base for my smoke fires but right now just can't afford it.


----------



## rickw (Oct 27, 2009)

Pear wood has a very high btu rating @ 32, more than oak, so I would indeed use it as a base wood.


----------



## downstatesmoker (Oct 27, 2009)

I was concerned about the flavoring though.  Oak is a very light flavor and won't really affect the taste all that much.  Is pear any stronger?  Sounds like it might be.


----------



## rickw (Oct 27, 2009)

Being a fruit wood I doubt it would have a strong taste. Burn some and see.


----------



## kookie (Oct 27, 2009)

Nice score and great price.......


----------



## raceyb (Oct 28, 2009)

Holy Cow!!!!!!!  Does anyone else pay that much for oak?


----------



## rickw (Oct 28, 2009)

I get red and white oak for $75 a face cord, cherry and mulberry too.


----------



## downstatesmoker (Oct 28, 2009)

Do they ship to NY?


----------

